# A Lot Of Small Fish In Big Tank?



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

any1 have a lot of small fish, say like neon tetra size fish, in a big(50+) tank? if you do post a vid or pic of it


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I've seen it happen before. It looks reall good when you make big schools.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I have been playing with the idea to do this with a bunch of tetras, and maybe one or two larger fish to be a contrast. The big schools look really cool.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i used to have large schools of tetras in a 240 gallon tank..500 cardinals and bunches of others..it looked amazing..currently i only have a 46 gallon bowfront with bunches of small fish..


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I am looking at making 2-3 large schools in my 100 gallon. I want 20-25 Black neons 15-20 Cherry barbs and I am considering adding a large school of lemon tetras. With the other fish I think it will be awesome. I like the idea of smaller fish than larger fish in general only because of space issues. Sure I can give a larger fish room in a large tank, but the smaller fish have more room to behave naturally and be clowns together. Bigger fish have to turn around sooner LOL.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Obsidian said:


> I am looking at making 2-3 large schools in my 100 gallon. I want 20-25 Black neons 15-20 Cherry barbs and I am considering adding a large school of lemon tetras. With the other fish I think it will be awesome. I like the idea of smaller fish than larger fish in general only because of space issues. Sure I can give a larger fish room in a large tank, but the smaller fish have more room to behave naturally and be clowns together. Bigger fish have to turn around sooner LOL.


Why not consider X-Ray Tetras? They are my favorite species of Tetra and they look great in large groups.


----------



## whamslam3 (Dec 20, 2009)

will i made up my mind and im gunna make one of these schooling small fish set ups in my 72gallon bow front tank any1 got suggestions for a stock list?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I love the look of a huge group of Cardinal tetras and Rummynose Tetras


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

My 55gal is kinda like that. 10ish emperor tetras, 9 ember tetras, 2 lonely rummynosed tetras. Its still recovering though. Plan to get some new fish a week or so after christmas. Looking for some German rams, 6 or more. If I can't find a good deal on them, then will be bumping the rummynosed tetras up and probably add some cardinal tetras. IDK yet. They share their tank with a pair of 2ft eels and some baby BN plecos.


----------

